# Looking at carts- a few questions



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I find Zilco overpriced, and the covering(it is nylon, coated with the plastic) does not last. 

Biothane is the strapping, beta is the matte finish of it. 

If you get the pneumatic tires, get them foam filled, as they do not hold air very well in my experience. I prefer the meadowbrook for driving position, and ride quality. yes, the metal carts get bent up!

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

4horses said:


> I've been thinking of getting a cart/harness for a few months, but due to my mare's lameness issues it was put on hold.
> 
> As for the harness, what is the difference between Beta and Biothane? I'm leaning towards getting a Zilco harness. Right now all I have is a nylon harness.
> 
> ...


 if you get the cart you posted earlier 
ANd might want to do pleasure shows I would get leather.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Greentree, what is the name of the foam? I have a yard cart with tires that continually lose air.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know what they call it, except foam-filled tires! Check with a tractor dealer, or the tire store.

Nancy


----------

